# 1.5HP delta vs HF 2hp?



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

hey guys quick question, what do you think is a better deal, a delta 1.5 hp d/c, 8 years old light use, able to be wired 220v, or the HF 2hp d/c? a big factor is i have the 149.99 cupon for HF, and also the person selling the delta seems to be firm at 200, they are throwing in some hose and gates and things, but not an issue since i am going with metal ductwork.
would that old delta outflow the HF by alot?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

depending on model number the Delta could. if it has a larger impeller.


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

http://ames.craigslist.org/tls/2496067917.html

and im taking it this is probbly better than the two?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Delta is pretty well regarded for DC's, but in this case the Penn State has at least as large of an impeller plus a larger motor, which should lead to greater airflow. The HF will do the job, but has a smaller impeller and realistically about the same hp as the Delta, so the Delta should out pull the HF.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I agree except there is one delta out there I would rate as lower then the grizzly because it has the smaller impeller. I don't remember the model number but I was looking at one that i didn't like.

In this case get the Penn State one. larger impeller but also a canister filter which can add 50% more suction over a bag filter.


----------

